# Is my kid getting enough milk?



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Christy goat had 3 kids :boy: :boy: :boy: :hair: we sold 2 of them as pets :clap: . Now Christy only has one. We have been milking her but not to empty. When I see the kid try to nurse she walks. I don't know if she just doesn't want someone watching or she doesn't want to nurse. The kid doesn't act like he is starving and I don't think he looks like he isn't getting enough. How can I tell if he is getting enough milk? Should I milk her to empty and bottle feed to make sure?(I really didn't want to bottle feed) Should I be concerned? I know I'm asking a lot of questions so early in the morning(for me) I need more sugar and caffiene. 
:ZZZ: Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How old is the kid? I'm sure he's nursing as he would be crying if he was really hungry, you can try a bottle if you want to, though I doubt he'll want it. Most of my girls slow up on how many times they let their kids nurse at around 3-4 weeks old, then they gradually start kicking them off at 6-8 weeks.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Timmie who is nursing kids decides when they will nurse- she seems to allow it at certain times but walks off if they try at other times- so your kid sounds normal. If the kid's tummy is full, I would say Mom's doing the Mom thing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> Timmie who is nursing kids decides when they will nurse- she seems to allow it at certain times but walks off if they try at other times- so your kid sounds normal. If the kid's tummy is full, I would say Mom's doing the Mom thing.


that is what I was going to say.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

He is about 4 weeks old. The other night my husband and I decided to try him on a bottle just for giggles. He thought that was great! Yesterday we got proof that he is nursing. I don't know if it was Mom or Kid that decided the preference of him nursing from only one teat. Her other teat was so full! If I had known I would have gone out and milked her sooner. The kid had been drinking from both. Oh, his tummy is full. Thanks Suellen


----------

